
What would you pay a recurring subscription for? - prmph
Edit: To clarify, I&#x27;m mostly interested in subscriptions to services (of any kind) that can be provided by a small team or one person.
======
spcelzrd
A family member bought me a gift subscription to Raw Spice Bar. My wife and I
very much enjoy cooking, so this was a nice gift. We get a new set of spices
every month.

But at the lowest price, it's $84 a year, only a few dollars less than Amazon
Prime. There is no way I would buy that for myself. At $12 for an entire year
of spices, I might do it.

I would buy a subscription to a service that lets me watch movies in my home
on the same day as their theatrical release.

------
wayn3
I would pay a recurring subscription for a service that translates designs
into html/css.

doesn't matter to me how you do it. doesn't have to be cheap. it just has to
be able to do 15-30 pages a month. with a turnaround time of about a day or
less.

there are multiple ways to do this. you can either write good software or you
could hire a bunch of filipinos.

id much rather pay for this than manage the employees myself.

you can easily deliver that as one person. you start out doing it yourself and
as you generate more business, you hire people to do it for you. and then you
scale up whichever way you feel like.

~~~
codegeek
Have you checked out something like
[https://psd2html.com](https://psd2html.com)

~~~
wayn3
sure, but it requires an awful lot of talking.

It should be possible to convert a design into html/css completely hands-off.
you dont need me to tell you that its pixel perfect. my eyes arent better than
yours. its either pixel perfect or its not.

theres no point in using these services because they generate massive
unnecessary overhead. its easier to find someone on upwork than it is to work
with these services, because they are obnoxiously subservient and try to
"overdeliver" by sucking away my time.

such a service should work like this: 1\. i have a design 2\. i upload the
design 3\. i get a link to the finished assets

no talking, no meetings, no schedules. just do the work. send confirmation
emails if you have to. but dont ask me to hold your hand while doing something
this simple.

~~~
patrics123
@wayn3 - do you mind sharing: are you a product company or an agency?

How do the finished html+css files fit into your workflow?

\- just courious ;)

------
personlurking
Excerpt repository

Not sure if this fits, but for a while I've been wanting there to be a site
for written excerpts and their annotations, if any.

It would be for interesting non-fiction articles, books and for research
papers, but not a TL;DR service, rather it'd pull out excerpts that the crowd
has marked (including the reader's annotations) as thought-provoking or key to
understanding a certain concept.

HNers sometimes do something similar when they copy/paste a key line in an
article posted here and share it in the comments. I want it as a service.

___

News repository

Another thing I was thinking about today is how so many articles on so many
different subjects get published per day yet they seem to just disappear into
the ether after a few days. For example, where are the interesting articles
about _____ from the first half of 2007? Again, I'm not sure if this could be
a subscription service, but it'd be nice to be able to access 10 such articles
per month and have them sent to my Kindle.

By the way, I checked Google News and did a search for a random topic from 10
years ago and it gave me a fair number of results from one major newspaper and
one of its affiliates, plus one or other two random sources here and there.
I'd bet that if I were sent back 10 years and took note of everything that
came out about said subject, I'd come away with a lot more content, and from
way more sources.

------
crestedtazo
I would pay for a monthly subscription for any teenager's monthly mailed "box"
service. I currently subscribe to over 3 dozen such services. It's sort of an
addiction...

Anyway, if you are a young entrepreneur building a site that offers a monthly
subscription for something, I will almost certainly be interested.

Please PM me when you product is done. I would love to be your first
subscriber!

------
wazanator
A collection of decently written sci-fi short stories every three or four
months as a pdf/epub file. Think something like what Humble[0] puts out every
couple of weeks.

[0][https://www.humblebundle.com/books](https://www.humblebundle.com/books)

~~~
zer00eyz
How about this:
[http://www.analogsf.com/store/](http://www.analogsf.com/store/)

~~~
wazanator
This looks pretty good I might have to give it a try.

------
williamkennedy
Since you are specifically looking at services that can be provided by a small
team or 1 person, I'm going to answer with services that I pay for that are
managed by one person/small team than adding some things that I would like.
Hopefully, this will help you get a subscription business idea you want to
offer.

Personal training - I pay a monthly fee to my coach. I would certainly pay a
monthly fee for other services such as cleaning, laundry, cooking if I could
afford it.

Headspace app - Mindfulness course that costs between €6 and €10. I am just
trying it out for a few days as I am curious about the field of mindfulness. I
could see other types of courses delivered in the same way. I am not sure of
the size of the team, but I imagine it is small.

City Bike scheme - I pay about €30 euro a year to use my local city bikes. It
is a public bike sharing system. They have 1000s of bike that you can take
between different bike stops.

Grammarly - Excellent app that corrects everything I write in my browser and
my blog posts.

Lastpass - a service that has all my passwords.

GoCar Car Sharing service - Like Zipcar. It's why I have not bought a car.

GoRails - Tutorials on different aspect of Rails

Egghead - Not paying at the moment but will probably start again soon.

Sidekiq - A ruby gem I have used on many projects. Great business model. Run
by one man
([https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/sidekiq](https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/sidekiq))

Some I don't pay for but consider valuable.

Distrokid - I am urging my friend, who is creating an album, to give this a
shot ([https://news.distrokid.com/what-ive-been-up-to-for-the-
past-...](https://news.distrokid.com/what-ive-been-up-to-for-the-past-4-years-
ef06ab9c5cd6#.fe888isg9)). I would use this service if I were making an album.
I have been thinking of writing a book, and something that would distribute my
book across all the different digital channels would be perfect for indie
authors.

Some other subscriptions that I would pay for include,

Supplements such as Creatine, Protein, etc. . . Based on my macros or sport

Coffee but that is done to death already.

If I had a child, I would pay a subscription for different educational toys
each month geared towards a certain topic (such as reading)

~~~
excid3
Thanks for the GoRails shoutout! <3

~~~
williamkennedy
No problem. Great site.

------
mod
I would pay a recurring subscription for something that was worth more (to me)
than I paid for it.

Edit: After your edit: I would pay a recurring subscription for something that
sent me seeds for my garden each season, with some basic instructions and a
chart for when to plant & harvest, what to plant together, etc.

Presumably I would have some minor say-so in what kind of plants I was
getting, (Root crops, fruits, veggies, sprawling, herbs, etc), but generally I
want you to decide what I'm getting and when I should be ready to plant it.

~~~
prmph
Examples?

~~~
mod
I edited in an example, perhaps after you made this comment.

~~~
yohann305
i believe it already exists:

get a variety of seeds monthly at
[https://www.growjourney.com/](https://www.growjourney.com/)

ps: i'm not affiliated with them in any way shape or form.

------
commenttolearn
I would pay a recurring subscription for an only audio Youtube app. This app
should:

\- Let me create playlists.

\- Keep track of the audio progress.

\- Work offline.

There is so much valuable content in Youtube that I would like to consume but
that I don't make the time to actually sit down and watch the video. The video
component of this content is irrelevant to me and being able to listen to the
audio on the go would be really neat.

~~~
madamelic
... Get out your wallet (Plus it comes with YouTube Red that lets you skip
ads)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.and...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.youtube.music&hl=en)

(Apparently it is free to use, thought it required a YouTube Red subscription)

------
lsiunsuex
Little more context? Physical goods? Digital goods?

Not a whole lot you can't pay a recurring subscription for now a days.
Vitamins, music, movies, cloud hosting, coffee - hell, I'd consider my
mortgage and car lease to be recurring subscriptions - I pay a monthly fee; I
get somewhere to live / car to drive.

~~~
gt565k
Well, you can't just cancel your mortgage or lease and go on with your life
:). You're under a contractual obligation. Maybe leases you can break, but
with a high fee / penalty attached.

------
fl0wenol
Hmmm...

* Exterior vehicle wash / detail

* Residential linen service that gives you new sheets, duvets, drapes within a catalog of styles for variety and also keeping things clean/dust-free

Will update as I think of more

------
getchamba
Coffee. Currently do it on a 2 week schedule. However, would appreciate a rush
feature for when my stash gets low

------
elyrly
City Bike Equinox

